

Yikes: Square hack lowers the bar for credit card fraud - bond
http://venturebeat.com/2011/08/05/square-hack-credit-card-fraud/

======
yarone
FTA: "Square’s card reader dongle doesn’t use encryption or authentication."
Really? That's surprising.

